# My Composition Titled "Goliath"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Listen and see what you think, I love honest feedback!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice mood music


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Nice mood music


Good way to put it! Thanks.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Good way to put it! Thanks.


Could see it as background to a scene in a movie


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Could see it as background to a scene in a movie


I agree with Mr Eddie.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Good way to put it! Thanks.


Is that the kind of thing you _want_ to write? Mood/background music?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dzc4627 said:


> Is that the kind of thing you _want_ to write? Mood/background music?


I like performing my pieces for audiences, I know that much. Everyone will see it differently and enjoy it in their own way. However someone enjoys it is ok with me!

I do find my music creates a strong mood though, that is what I liked about Eddie's comments. I think some will enjoy seeing this music performed, some may prefer it to background to what they are doing. Any way it's enjoyed is ok with me, though!


----------

